# signs of birth



## Cara (Mar 17, 2007)

What are the signs of birth when its near???




: I have been watching a few movies on you tube of mares giving birth but it doesn't really show the signs.?


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Mar 17, 2007)

Cara go to my website, I recently updated the pages with signs of foaling to include more information as well as photos.

Best wishes for foaling!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 17, 2007)

Here are typical signs of impending birth, however, mares can't read the books and tend to not always follow these lol These of course are all approximates and in some mares these can be very visible while in others very subtle.

Udder development is evident 3 to 6 wks prior to foaling.

"Waxing" or the presence of a very thick drop of sticky colostrum at the teat end, can be observed 1-72 h prior to parturition.

Some mares may leak colostrum for days

softening and flattening of the muscles around the hindquarters and croup

Vulva becomes elongated and loose

Udder becomes full and tight

Teats will become bigger and more distended (pointing downward) when they fill with milk

With the relaxing of the muscles, the belly may go into a point often referred to as the "V", this is harder to see on maiden and younger mares since their bellies are still tight, unlike an experienced broodmare who's belly has been stretched by multiple pregnancies.

during the last 3 weeks or so, you'll notice an increase in activity of the foal especially in the flank area as baby prepares to enter foaling position.. This makes the mare really uncomfy and she may exhibit signs that are often mistaken for labor pains.

as the mare gets closer to delivery, her stool becomes softened and she will urinated and deficate more than usual due to the pressure of the foal on her bladder and she may also decrease her food intake because the foal is so large it will press against her stomach.

When the mare is ready to deliver she may show the following signs: pacing , kicking or looking around at her stomach, rolling, swishing the tail, getting up and down, sweating

You can also check her milk for changes and also use the different milk test strips to help predict foaling

Crayonbox minis have put together several excellent pictures of mares near foaling and changes in udder and body shape as well as the milk changes

http://www.crayonboxminiatures.com/foalingsigns.html


----------



## Miniv (Mar 17, 2007)

Highly recommend getting the book "Blessed Are The Broodmares" by Phyllis Lose.

EVERY mare can be different and there can be so many signs at various times that I will probably miss listing some........but someone else will be sure to kick in.

*Mare's belly will drop low, meaning she won't look like she's a "wide-load" anymore. This means the foal is dropping into a birthing position.

*When the above happens, the foal will no longer be very active because of lack of space.

*Mare's bag will be developed and full (if she's a maiden mare this may not happen.)

*Mare will have sticky, almost honey-like "milk" when expressed from her teats. The color can vary from honey-colored to white, the consistency will be thick and syrupy.

*Mare will become more restless in her stall and basically will change her normal behavior. She may start pacing or "nesting", or do just the opposite.....depending on what she NORMALLY does.

*Mare's vagina will be relaxed and elongated. She may hold her tail differently.

*Some mares, but not all, will have a "bloody show" just inside their vagina.

*Some mares will yawn a lot within an hour or so prior.

*Some mares will start "cleaning out" hours prior to birth....ie, leaving several and numerous soft poops.

WHEW.........Finally got this post typed while trying to cook dinner! LOL!

MA


----------

